# every one who loves pit bulls this link is a must look at and show your anger



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (Feb 12, 2010)

Leaked: photos of pit bulls killed due to Denver ban - Denver News - The Latest Word


this is a discrase and any one who loves pit bulls should follow this link and let the world now how rong it is that all these great and lovely pets are being slorted even as you read this


----------



## andreasf (Apr 16, 2010)

:gasp:wtf sick f**kers how could some one do that:blowup:


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree that is disguisting how can thy just kill them, they have somthin wrong wid dem, god someone should kill the people that did that.


----------



## grdngrl24 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is absolutely disgusting! How can you do that to innocent animals!!!? It's just the governments way of telling us what kinds of animals that we can own.


----------

